# Sorry to bring up Supaguard again !



## Krismark (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello All,

This is a great forum & the discussions are very helpful. I know Supagard & similar sealants have had threads before but I would appreciate specific advice in this case.

I am due to pick up a demonstrator BMW 5 series car, 3 months old, done only 2000 miles, black sapphire metallic colour. The dealer says it has sat in the show room most of the time in the 3 months it was registered from new by the dealer.

He asked if I want Supaguard on the car, didn't actually push at all after mentioning it and has left it to me to decide.

My question is whether it can be applied to "as new" cars at all ? I thought it is used for brand new vehicles ? Will it offer lasting advantages as claimed ? Is it worth spending 300+ quid on what may be superfluous and not particularly advisable for "as new" 3 month old car ?

One point is that if I am spending a lot on the car in deposit and finance, maybe I should spend some more to protect the paint. But equally I don't wish to waste money if Supagard should not be used for anything except a brand new car or if it is a complete hype.

Please can you help me to decide ? Much obliged.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Supaguard is OK and can be applied at any stage really. You can even buy the kit of ebay for £10er or so

Personally I would decline the supaguard, and use the money to pay a pro off of here to give it a proper going over with high quality products, will look a lot better when fully corrected professionally.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

If your paying £300 on superguard on a second hand car ? you will be better off getting a pro detailer to detail it instead. Trust me you will see the benifits as a detailer will clay your car which will make a huge differance to the look of a second hand car. There is a sticky somewhere with detailers in your area. if your near Kent give KEV a shout he is a nice lad and the plus is he uses a nilfisk. and he helps lost polish lorry drivers :thumb:


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Eddy said:


> Supaguard is OK and can be applied at any stage really. You can even buy the kit of ebay for £10er or so
> 
> Personally I would decline the supaguard, and use the money to pay a pro off of here to give it a proper going over with high quality products, will look a lot better when fully corrected professionally.


I agree :thumb:


----------



## robrobc (Sep 8, 2008)

I had my 07 Black Saab supaguarded when I bought it. The car was 9 months old when I bought it.

Like all things I think the success depends on the quality of the base upon which it is going to be applied. I think that my Saab must have been washed with the Yard Broom before it was applied.

It has taken me about 9 months to get it sorted as the Supaguard went straight on over the rds, marring and hologramming.

It is still work in progress

HTH

Rob


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

dont know too much about the prep that is involved prior to application of supaguard but with it being done at a dealer i shouldn't have thought they would put a great deal of effort onto it for £300, get a detailer to do it and specify a sealant/wax to him.


----------



## kirkn99 (Aug 23, 2006)

Think everything has been said already on this thread and the many others but you could probably spend the money in better ways

They aren’t bad products they are just often sold the wrong way for too much money and usually applied without too much care or attention to preparation

I’m assuming you’ve got a leather interior but if not then don’t forget to get some protection on the interior fabrics. The Superguard interior stuff is actually quite good but there are lots of others

You could get a pro to sort all this out for you or give it a go yourself as there is loads of info on here to help you

If you’re going the pro route then I would still suggest doing some reading on here so you know what to ask and I’d also recommend getting some good practise in on your cleaning techniques before getting someone to make it look perfect as you don’t want to undo what you’ve just paid for


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Decline... buy the kit of ebay for £20, use the rest of the money for a DAS6 or a rotary if your upto it, and some other detailing goodies (clay, cloths, products).

Then correct your car and apply it properly yourself. Job done :thumb:


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

^^

Along with getting the bits to do it yourslef, you can throw £50 ish on a training day with either Dave KG, Swissvax (£80) or the one in Liverpool (sorry for got who does that one £65). You get to work on your own car, get very good advice and get to see all the products and then go from there.:thumb:

Your cash, your choice, I wouldn't go with Super sure glaze gard protection from everything for the next 1,000,000 years junk. For me in your shoes if you dont want to go on a training day then get a mit, clay and lube and a tub or Col 476 or Megs #16. All in £50ish and the kit for a DIY job.

Nice car, enjoy.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

MerlinGTI said:


> Decline... buy the kit of ebay for £20, use the rest of the money for a DAS6 or a rotary if your upto it, and some other detailing goodies (clay, cloths, products).
> 
> Then correct your car and apply it properly yourself. Job done :thumb:


This is definitely what i wished id done,

I paid for supaguard and regret it now, For £200 someone could prep it nicely for you and then you could spend £100 on some nice products to keep it that way!

Because if your going to be coming on here a lot, You will just end up spending money on products anyway so start as you mean to go on

Also I wouldn't even let BMW wash it for you let alone put this stuff on!

Ant


----------



## vortex114 (Feb 4, 2008)

I worked for Honda and our valeters hates supaguarding cars. Too much effort apparently What our valeters did was polished it then SLAPPED the supaguard on and buffed it off with a dirty cloth :doublesho
If i were you i wouldn't even let the valeters to prep it for you, as others said let the pro detailers to do the work.
You could request them not to valet it for you before you pick it up. You'll never know if the valeter going to cause more swirls or minor scratches.
Hope this helps:thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Krismark what area are you in ???


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Quite simply Supaguard is over priced. It's marketed as a wonder product which it's not, and you'd definately be better off having a detailer prepare and apply something like Zaino instead. I've had Supaguard on a car and it's nothing special TBH.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

I couldnt agree more, get urself a machine and a load of products and get stuck in and do it all yourself or get a pro to do it for you


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

spitfire said:


> Quite simply Supaguard is over priced. It's marketed as a wonder product which it's not, and you'd definately be better off having a detailer prepare and apply something like Zaino instead. I've had Supaguard on a car and it's nothing special TBH.


This is so true I honestly cant see any benefit to my car after having it applied


----------



## vortex114 (Feb 4, 2008)

tony2 said:


> This is so true I honestly cant see any benefit to my car after having it applied


Plus if have polished it with AG SRP. That would strip the supaguard. So I don't see the point having it done. Especially for £300!! No way I'm paying that


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

what I will chuck into the mix is, ok excessive amounts of money for supaguard when the kit is around £20 from fleabay.

what you pay for is the guarantee of which everyone knows is 3 yrs, now who on here would guarantee anything for 3 yrs, not me because the waxes and sealants i use certainly dont give them, you would be lucky to guarantee 6 months let alone 3 yrs.

now put Supaguard into the hands of a detailer who will prep and apply correctly instead of a dealership valeter who will just slap it on the 3 yrs may just warrant it as you know that a detailer will do the the job correctly and if any reapplication is needed due to failure of the product the detailer would be covered as well as the customer, we all know that a dealership would be covered but most likely fob you off and say you havent used the kit that is supplied correctly, on the other hand should you agree this with a detailer to reapply the product for you then it may well be worth it.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

phobia said:


> what I will chuck into the mix is, ok excessive amounts of money for supaguard when the kit is around £20 from fleabay.
> 
> what you pay for is the guarantee of which everyone knows is 3 yrs, now who on here would guarantee anything for 3 yrs, not me because the waxes and sealants i use certainly dont give them, you would be lucky to guarantee 6 months let alone 3 yrs.
> 
> now put Supaguard into the hands of a detailer who will prep and apply correctly instead of a dealership valeter who will just slap it on the 3 yrs may just warrant it as you know that a detailer will do the the job correctly and if any reapplication is needed due to failure of the product the detailer would be covered as well as the customer, we all know that a dealership would be covered but most likely fob you off and say you havent used the kit that is supplied correctly, on the other hand should you agree this with a detailer to reapply the product for you then it may well be worth it.


As you quite rightly point out, the warranty is only valid if you top up regularly with the products supplied. This also means that the Supaguard on it's own doesn't last three years. I can buy a tin of Collinite that will last me three years for £20 and apply at the same intervals giving me the same or better protection. In effect I,m doing the same work for £20 whereas Supaguard costs me £300 for the same work involved. I also don't have the hassle of arguing with a third party.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

i will now add to this that Supagard's 3yr guarantee is for the correct application as well, should any product of Supagard's fail it is then tested for discrepancies, should it be down to application then trouble is a foot for the offending dealer.

I have, since yesterday been approved by Supagard as their "ONLY AUTHORISED" detailer, it is from here where rest assured application procedures are not only met but improved upon as a Supagard application by myself will include correct prep procedures as well as claying the paint prior to the application leaving it as we all know smooth as a babies bum, clients/customers which ever will then have the option of paint correction should this be needed, basically all the work that should be carried out prior to any wax/sealant being applied will be done, therefore Supagard can be safely applied to any vehicle irrespective of the age as long as the condition of the vehicle is not excessively poor and the guarantee will stand.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i have just corrected a 5 series which was super guarded by delaership and basically same story as your purchase. it looked a right mess with holograms and buffer trails all nicely sealed on. for once the dealer had actually applied it correctly and the only thing to get it all off for correction was a good wash with co-polymer remover.

when done right they work very well. but i would never apply one of these products without full correction first as they are designed to protect the paint not the defects.


----------



## deano71 (Oct 12, 2009)

waste of money unless the car is pro detailed first,otherwise you just seal in all the imperfections on the paint:speechlesno brainer :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

karl_liverpool said:


> i have just corrected a 5 series which was super guarded by delaership and basically same story as your purchase. it looked a right mess with holograms and buffer trails all nicely sealed on. for once the dealer had actually applied it correctly and the only thing to get it all off for correction was a good wash with co-polymer remover.
> 
> when done right they work very well. but i would never apply one of these products without full correction first as they are designed to protect the paint not the defects.


which is what i intend to offer.


----------



## TeaTimer (Apr 8, 2007)

deano71 said:


> waste of money unless the car is pro detailed first,otherwise you just seal in all the imperfections on the paint:speechlesno brainer :thumb:


 And yet so many fall for it. Sad


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Sadru said:


> And yet so many fall for it. Sad


only sad if you have bought off fleabay and unknowingly you have bought duff sealant, or have first hand experience of this product failing and not following up with the guarantee, unless it was applied by a so called friend of a friend who had dodgy gear and charged £70 for the priviledge.

in most cases this isnt applied or is applied incorrectly ie no prep, if you know of anyone who has had this done at a dealers and the product has failed then get them to have supagard run an audit, simple, but lets be honest if no signed certificate of guarantee was given then they cant really expect anything less than dogy material or none at all, i tell you what happens in dealerships, the application sponges are punctured and the sealant solution is then poured into an empty bottle, effectively going off, if that is then applied to a customers vehicle you may as well apply a glaze, no protection at all and then the customers are complaining about it, the sponge that was supposed to be applied ends up on fleabay, which then leads it to be stolen property which is then not covered and as no certificate will be given this should be a dead giveaway, if someone on here would like me to apply Supagard exterior sealant then I will and give them a 3 year guarantee to boot, at least if it fails then you will have something to fall back on, at least I will know that the application was right.

All that seems to be stated on here about Supagard and others alike is that it is a waste of money, of course it is at a dealers, they are charging nearly £150 an hour for it, so what I can say is if you know the product is a load of old tosh for fact, then prove it and I will give you a contact number to follow up on and the regional manager for Supagard for Yorkshire and Humberside is only too happy to come on here and explain all about what is and what isn't legal and bona fide supagard, yes I do realise people do have opinions but its not a review is it, it is just hearsay as to its whether the application has actually taken place before its failure.

You may look for authorised supagard dealers or suppliers and you will find them, but the best thing to do is go to their website and contact the rep for an approved one in the respective area, at least then as it would be his recommendation he would be able to audit before and after if you asked.


----------

